# no more womb, come on puppies



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi all havent been on this site for ages but want to get back into it as i dont really know other people with other chihuahuas. All my friends see them as little rats so its really nice to find other people who share my opinion on this incredible breed. 
My little moo moo is due any day now and im super excited and scared at the same time. This will be her first litter and has been showing signs of going into labour for the last few days. Her temp dropped this morning so hopefully within the next day or so we should have puppies. I think she is beginning to get annoyed that im watching her every move, especially when she goes to the toilet, she gives me that mummy please dont watch me doodoo look lol
heres a few pictures of my lil girl fit to burst


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I pray she has safe delivery and puppies are healthy.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

this forum is great, no one will think you dog its a rat, its a dog!! all the people i know have told me the same thing "its that a rat", they are ignorants, lol, o and btw, we want puppy pics!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Aw couldnt see the pics of her?! Hope all goes well and please do let us know and put pics of the babies up wen u can, love puppy pics!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I get the rat comments with Eva all the time because she is so small right now. 

Hope all goes well for mama and puppies. We need lots of pics once they are here.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome back to this wonderful site! Good luck with the momma & pups, and keep us posted


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Still no puppies  I think she likes to keep me guessing
I have been taking her temp every couple of hours and it's very up and down. Noticed that she had loads of clear mucas from her vagjj and she's sleeping loads very outstretched today bless her. So it's gotta be soon will keep everyone posted 
And if anyone can help me loads pictures on her with an iPad i would be very grateful as everything I have treks has failed


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

amclifft said:


> Still no puppies  I think she likes to keep me guessing
> I have been taking her temp every couple of hours and it's very up and down. Noticed that she had loads of clear mucas from her vagjj and she's sleeping loads very outstretched today bless her. So it's gotta be soon will keep everyone posted
> And if anyone can help me loads pictures on her with an iPad i would be very grateful as everything I have treks has failed


I'm not the greatest but I have learned how to upload pics from photobucket to my iPad. If this will help you let me know & I will let you know.  we certainly need to see those pics!


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Temperature has dropped again so looks like labour is imminent 
It's 22.50 here so looks like I have a long night ahead of me 
Shes very restless and nesting all evening am scared and excited :s


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh how exciting! look forward to seeing lots of pics!!! photobucket is deffo the easiest way imo!

fingers crossed all goes well xxx


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im right here with you cant wait for the puppy pics good luck


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

So good news she had the puppies at 9am this morning. She had a very easy birth and was very well behaved. 3 little girls and 3 little boys, they are absolutely beautiful  I'm a very proud grandma lol now bad news one of the little boys looked very premature he was alive for 3 hours when he finally lost the fight  rest in peace little one 
Even worse news mum has totally disowned all the puppies  we managed to get her o feed them once but after that she kept snapping and wanting to bite the pups. Taking the vets advice we let her out for a wee and poops and gave her summit to eat when he point blank refused to go back in with the puppies leaving no choice but to hand rear :s I'm soo scared that I might loose them so would be grateful for tips and hints or even words of encouragement to help me win this battle


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the puppies! That's a lot of pups for such a small dog. So sorry about the little guy. <3 I don't have any advice and hand raising the pups, but I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

firstly congratulations!! 
Im so so sorry to hear you lost one of the little lads  and about the situation your in now. Im sorry i dont really know what to surgest as ive never been in that situation before. Your vet should be able to help with exactly how what and when?
I wish you and your pups all the very best xxxxxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you spoken to your vet ? can't they help and give you some advise ???.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

amclifft said:


> So good news she had the puppies at 9am this morning. She had a very easy birth and was very well behaved. 3 little girls and 3 little boys, they are absolutely beautiful  I'm a very proud grandma lol now bad news one of the little boys looked very premature he was alive for 3 hours when he finally lost the fight  rest in peace little one
> Even worse news mum has totally disowned all the puppies  we managed to get her o feed them once but after that she kept snapping and wanting to bite the pups. Taking the vets advice we let her out for a wee and poops and gave her summit to eat when he point blank refused to go back in with the puppies leaving no choice but to hand rear :s I'm soo scared that I might loose them so would be grateful for tips and hints or even words of encouragement to help me win this battle


Maybe do another post so people can see it,under chihuahua questions


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

So sad, I'm sorry this has turned out so poorly.
I'm sure someone on here will have lots of great
advice for you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

This happen with my Pomeranian, go get puppy formula and bottles bottle feed, Two days after she had the puppies she decided to be a mom and feed them. Hopefully and prayerfully this will happen. After that she wanted to mother all baby any kind LOL


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Speak to your mentor they should be on hand for advice. Call the stud dog owner and ask for advice or a hand.

Firstly i would get mum and pups to the vet today.. dont wait until tomorrow. She may well have a retained placenta, or another puppy thats dead in there.. It could kill her. She has had a large litter too so you need to be aware of eclampsia. Give her 1 Tum a day (if shes nursing). Until you are sure what is going on do not leave her alone with them if she is snapping she is likely to kill them. How old is she??

If one puppy looks premature they would of all been premature. They are all conceived at the same time it may just be not formed vet well.

You need to hand rear these puppies.. That means they get 1ml of milk for every ounce they are (i.e 3oz pup gets 3mls of milk every 2 hours around the clock). You will have to get up during the night, every 2 hours for at least 2 weeks. Remember if mum is not looking after them you also need to toilet them.. Warm wet cotton wall on vagina/penis and anus you must make them go to the toilet or they will die.

If they wont take a bottle put a teat on a syringe. 

Do you have puppy stim in your whelping box? Give them this.. its a colostrum replacement they NEED this if mum isnt feeding them.

Make sure they are warm before you feed them. They will need to be on a heat pad all the time. A cold puppy will not nurse and will die very very quickly.

If they wont suckle you will need to tube feed them. Its pretty easy if you know how, your vet can show you.

But yes get them to the vet TODAY!!! It may just mean mum needs to expel whatever is in her and get a shot of calcium or antibiotics but you need to take them today.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

All I have to offer is well wishes...hang in there! 
When things settle post pics, we would luv to see!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> Speak to your mentor they should be on hand for advice. Call the stud dog owner and ask for advice or a hand.
> 
> Firstly i would get mum and pups to the vet today.. dont wait until tomorrow. She may well have a retained placenta, or another puppy thats dead in there.. It could kill her. She has had a large litter too so you need to be aware of eclampsia. Give her 1 Tum a day (if shes nursing). Until you are sure what is going on do not leave her alone with them if she is snapping she is likely to kill them. How old is she??
> 
> ...


Oh yes I was not thinking at first you need a syringe until they can use bottle if momma don't take over.. I did also rush her and puppies to vet. That how I found out what o do. Great Information..


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is great information Kurukulla gave. If you were closer, I'd offer to see if Abby would take a few to wet nurse. I bottle fed my cat, you just keep up the every two hour feedings and keep them very warm. Best of luck.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i can only echo what kurukulla has said
my husband and myself had to hand rear a litter of 6 once, not chihuahuas mind you, but my god were we drained after it, im glad it was 2 of us, id feed he would wind, toilet ect. i cannot stress enough how important it is to get the feeding correct, if you give it too fast it can go into their lungs and this deadly. its still very cold in this part of the world still so they need to be kept warm at all times and i would not leave them on their own at all. can you advertise for a surragate?? i wish i could help you, is there anyone who can help you even during the day.


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the brilliant information. I took her to the vets and they gave her a check over and everything is fine. They have given me everything I need to hand rear them I guess the next 48 hours are crucial. I only have other family members to take over a bit during the day and I'm gonna rope my brother into the evening shifts. 
Mum is laying next to me as we speak while pups are in a box on the floor. She seemed to pay them a little attention but when moving them in for a feed she growled again


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

theres a group on facebook called Orphaned Puppies someone on there might be able to help if you are looking for a foster mum in the UK


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks I will have a little look at that. Pups seem to be doing alright and are taking the milk quite well. Im gonna get them all checked tomorrow for peace of mind that I'm doing things correctly. Thank you everyone for all the tips they are excellent. Will post pictures once I know they are out of the woods.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't want to be a scaremonger as it could just be that your bitch isn't maternal (you will have to spay her in 12 weeks time as she shouldn't be bred if she's snapping at her pups) BUT

It could also be that she has an infection, a retained pup that's rotting inside her, start of eclampsia... She could die over night... I'm sorry to be so forward about it but you should really ensure she gets to the vets tonight (I know it's Sunday and expensive but that's tough) and gets properly checked out you don't know if anything is left inside her.


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> I don't want to be a scaremonger as it could just be that your bitch isn't maternal (you will have to spay her in 12 weeks time as she shouldn't be bred if she's snapping at her pups) BUT
> 
> It could also be that she has an infection, a retained pup that's rotting inside her, start of eclampsia... She could die over night... I'm sorry to be so forward about it but you should really ensure she gets to the vets tonight (I know it's Sunday and expensive but that's tough) and gets properly checked out you don't know if anything is left inside her.


I think mum and babys were taken to the vets, its on an earlier post


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

amclifft said:


> Thanks for all the brilliant information. I took her to the vets and they gave her a check over and everything is fine. They have given me everything I need to hand rear them I guess the next 48 hours are crucial. I only have other family members to take over a bit during the day and I'm gonna rope my brother into the evening shifts.
> Mum is laying next to me as we speak while pups are in a box on the floor. She seemed to pay them a little attention but when moving them in for a feed she growled again





Kurukulla said:


> I don't want to be a scaremonger as it could just be that your bitch isn't maternal (you will have to spay her in 12 weeks time as she shouldn't be bred if she's snapping at her pups) BUT
> 
> It could also be that she has an infection, a retained pup that's rotting inside her, start of eclampsia... She could die over night... I'm sorry to be so forward about it but you should really ensure she gets to the vets tonight (I know it's Sunday and expensive but that's tough) and gets properly checked out you don't know if anything is left inside her.


See above quote, she did take the mom in...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Some moms just take a bit to adjust to being mums. The sooner they start nursing the soner her maternal hormones kick in. Granted snapping is very dangerous for the puppies but if there is any way you are able to get 1-2 nursing at a time it may help her come around. 

Otherwise I'd follow the advise you've already been given. Sending you lots of well wishes for the pups & mama!


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi all, finally a bit of good news. After a hard couple of nights I took all to the vets this morning as pups were loosing weight when they should be gaining and the advised I hold mum down and allow pups to nurse. One at a time I placed them on and they had the best feed they have had since birth. Mum wasn't liking it very much but I persisted to continue to do it throughout the night and finally this morning I saw light at the end of the tunnel. Mum was feeding and caring for the pups all by herself, she's doing fantastically. Brought a tear to my eye  as I'm sat here now she's layed in her pen, pups nursing looking at me with her big brown eyes as if to say look at me mummy aren't I doing well  let's hope things continue and things should start getting easier for her. And more good news pups have put on weight hooray


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is wonderful news, some time it takes few days for mother instincts to kick in as it did with my Brandi and her baby's


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

All along I was hoping it would happen and thankfully it has, I just have to keep showing her how to clean them bless her


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

amclifft said:


> All along I was hoping it would happen and thankfully it has, I just have to keep showing her how to clean them bless her


Glad the mum has taken over .. big relief for u I'm sure. Feeding small animals around the clock is very tiring. While reading this thread I was also thinking 'hold her down' .. glad it's worked and good luck with ur new babies


----------

